# My weimaraner/lab mix puppy



## TayLovesMako

The pound I adopted my puppy Mako from told me he is a weimaraner/ lab mix. You can't really tell in the pics but he does have a silvery sheen to his coat, especially on his face. I have heard his face resembles a pit bull and he also has markings of a doberman. 

What do you think he is a mix of? I am very interested in trying to figure out what he is! 

He is 3 months 3 weeks old.

The pound said they were just kind of guessing by his looks so I am not positive what he is.

~Taylor


----------



## FilleBelle

He has lovely eyes!


----------



## TayLovesMako

Thanks! I think so too


----------



## lovemygreys

He's probably a mix of several breeds...so it's hard to give anything other than a complete guess.


----------



## all4thedogs

Not sure on breed(s), but I highly doubt the Weim/Lab guess with those markings. My guess is there is some hound in there too!


----------



## Crazy for Collies

There's definitely some Weimranner(sp?) in him, just look at those eyes! (Other dogs have those eyes sometimes, but most of the time they belong to Weimranners). Also, in the very last picture on the right, his face looks really pit bullish...


----------



## Dakotapup

I think this dog may have some doberman or rotweiler in him. He is beautiful
Jo


----------



## starry15

awww what a cutie


----------



## RonE

Crazy for Collies said:


> There's definitely some Weimranner(sp?) in him, just look at those eyes! (Other dogs have those eyes sometimes, but most of the time they belong to Weimranners).


This is a lab.


----------



## JLocke

Did you ever find out what your dog was a mix of? I am curious because he looks like my dog Lady, we were told she was a doberman mix when we rescued her...


----------



## RonE

JLocke said:


> Did you ever find out what your dog was a mix of? I am curious because he looks like my dog Lady, we were told she was a doberman mix when we rescued her...


The OP hasn't been here for two years, so you probably won't get an answer.

BTW, we've decided that the lab I posted here is probably a lab/weim mix. She has a weim's build, eyes and disposition and the coloring of a chocolate lab (and a chocolate lab mother.)


----------



## doglover1234567

I think it def. has rotweiler and maybe lab in it.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom

Cute pup. I dont think it is a weim/lab mix. Probably a heinz 57.


----------



## Mermarsh

Hi - I happened onto this board while I was looking at pictures of other Lab-Weim mixes, prompted by my wondering if the rescue dog whom we now own and love, might be one. She came from a Lab rescue site, but when she showed up it was clear that she was not a purebred, nor did we care. The best guess of those folks was Lab-Ridgeback, but for various reasons I doubt that, and when I began gazing into her eyes what kept popping into my mind was Weimaraner. I grew up with that breed so it's imprinted. To answer my own question I'll probably get a mixed-dog DNA kit. At the moment we're awaiting results from one of those for our male, who looks like a VERY large chocolate Lab with a white blaze and mastiffy neck. But to my surprise, on blackbear dot-com, who are folks who deliberately breed the Weim-Lab mix, I saw dogs who DO have this Doberman like coloring! What recessive genes account for this? But do check it out since Mako's configuration does fit!


----------

